# Where can you buy the track for glass doors?



## newbie1979 (May 31, 2011)

Hi everybody, just wondering where you can buy the track from for the glass sliding doors on a double doored enclosure?


----------



## serpenttongue (May 31, 2011)

Bunnings.


----------



## KingSirloin (May 31, 2011)

....and about $26 for 1800mm length inc. top and bottom rail. 

Usually in white or brown and probably out of stock of the colour you decide to choose at the time.


----------



## saximus (May 31, 2011)

My glazier chucks it in for nothing already cut to the size I need...


----------



## PythonRob (May 31, 2011)

Bunnings extrusion is crap and only suitable for thin gauge glass that is not thick enough for pythons or large or dangerous reptiles.

Check with proper supplier ie: Glazier or wholesaler.

Check Cowdroy in Smithfield NSW www.cowdroy.com.au

They have proper extrusion in plastic & aluminimium, all sorts of types and even have specialised PVC strip that stops your little reptiles escaping between the gaps in the sliding glass.

I have bought from here for 20 yrs now.


----------



## KingSirloin (May 31, 2011)

I've used the bunnings track successfully in many cabinets without incident. It will take 5mm glass which is fine for most Australian pythons. Only 'very large fully grown' pythons might _sometimes_ present a risk...ie: olives, scrubs, burmese etc....

It all comes down to the use and budget.


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 31, 2011)

Bunnings: Cowdroy P026 5mm plastic track...1800 mm...white or brown

No probs. whatsoever even with very large pythons


----------



## porks (Jun 8, 2011)

ask when ordering your glass I'm sure they will be happy to point you in the right direction


----------



## jham66 (Jun 8, 2011)

You can order the Cowdroy P26 5mm track in 1220mm length from Bunnings. they don't stock it on the shelves but you can put in a special order. It is $18.60 per set. The 1800mm length is a bit wasteful if you are doing a 4ft enclosure.

Porks, are you doing a sliding track? Spacepac have the edge frame to make a swinging glass door, but I don't know if they have sliding glass track. It would have to be a ball bearing system if it is aluminium and $6 p/m would be very cheap! If you have a link we would all like to see it!!


----------

